# Specific Supermarket Foods and products to gain weight - Have you got any???



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Recently been researching the internet everywhere and all i can come up with is a load of american threads about this which isnt really much help seeing as our supermarkets / foodstores are very different or do not have the products that are available in some USA stores.

The question is simply, do you have a certain product or foods that you buy which are easily available and help you when bulking (high protein content etc)

Not really looking for the obvious answers like tuna, eggs, beef, chicken etc. But for example I bought some tinned stewed steak from Morrisons and it had a high protein content and was very tasty, felt full and enjoyed it with some uncle bens microwave rice, another was a tin of chicken in white sauce (the protein content is around 35g - 45g per tin). Obviously these do contain other unwanted ingredients, but for the people that are bulking and do not care about the extra bits and gaining some fat, can you share some of your little gems?

Appreciate your feedback and I think this could be of great benefit to some members 

Thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MCT oil springs to mind but bought online ..

not high in protein but great for bulking .


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> Recently been researching the internet everywhere and all i can come up with is a load of american threads about this which isnt really much help seeing as our supermarkets / foodstores are very different or do not have the products that are available in some USA stores.
> 
> The question is simply, do you have a certain product or foods that you buy which are easily available and help you when bulking (high protein content etc)
> 
> ...


corned beef


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> MCT oil springs to mind but bought online ..
> 
> not high in protein but great for bulking .


Ah rite ok, so any brands in particular that you can reccomend ewen?


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

"corned beef "

agreed  it's a struggle for me to eat as full tin in one sitting tho!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Asda ******* Peanuts!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> Ah rite ok, so any brands in particular that you can reccomend ewen?


think are much of a muchness mate its just plant fats lol


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lockon said:


> Asda ******* Peanuts!


useful info


----------

